# Want Tips? Pass the basket.



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.breitbart.com/news/no-cash-paris-church-basket-now-taking-bank-cards/


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

God accepts plastic now? Chevy Chase said it best- ‘I believe in a God that doesn’t require heavy financing ‘


----------

